# Is this a pedal car?



## mickeyc (Nov 29, 2016)

Mike


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sure, used to look like something like this -


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 29, 2016)

steelcraft mack dump truck 20s


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 29, 2016)

Cool....thanks for the info.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2016)

...No, as a matter of fact it is NOT a pedal car...It is a pedal *TRUCK! :eek:*


----------



## Rambler (Dec 10, 2016)

Lower left of this 1937 Sears catalog page - Big Mack Truck


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 10, 2016)

WOW...$7.98......imagine that.

Thanks for showing that.

Mike


----------



## Rambler (Dec 11, 2016)

Big Mack Truck cost more in 1927 - Middle Top of this 1927 Sears catalog page. 
Comparing the body features and wheels of yours and others that CABEers posted photos of it appears that all those posted may be from the 1930's would be my guess because this 1927 has disc wheels and a slightly different cowl shape.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 11, 2016)

Just shows what the Great Depression did......prices got cheaper but who had money?

Mike


----------

